# Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8 & Canon 5D Mark IV incompatible?



## vjlex (Dec 25, 2016)

It was somewhat unexpected, but I discovered last night that there is serious vignetting with the Tokina 16-28mm and the Mark IV. The lens itself didn't go on easily. It fit a bit too snugly. I don't know why or in what way, but it seems Canon changed something with the lens mount on the Mark IV. I never had either problems with my Mark II. 

Has anyone else who has this camera+lens combo faced a similar issue? Am I going to have to get rid of my Tokina? It's such a fun lens. I was really looking forward to using it with the Mark IV.


----------



## vjlex (Dec 25, 2016)

Here are a few examples of what I'm talking about. The vignette is very clearly defined, yet translucent. 

















I wonder if it's similar to the issue I read about in this post.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2016)

Try turning off peripheral illumination correction.


----------



## vjlex (Dec 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Try turning off peripheral illumination correction.



Thank you for the fast reply and helpful suggestion! I haven't been able to test it out extensively to know for sure, but so far it seems to work. In the few test shots I've taken, I haven't been able to reproduce the vignette. Thank you so much!

I wonder if those vignettes are removable from the RAW image in DPP or if they're 'burned in' so to speak.


----------



## Larsskv (Dec 25, 2016)

The Tokina 16-28 was a very tight fit on my Canon 6D...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2016)

I think you can turn off PIC in DPP if you shot RAW, and that should rescue the images.


----------



## christianmacek (Jan 10, 2018)

I have the same problem. Most the time the lens will not connect, if it does i have 4 dark corners. I have now turned off the eripheral illumination correction and it works (but not in all modes) and only if the lens can connect. 

I have uploaded a sample image here (since I did`t figure out how to post photo in the forum: /null]https://kamera-verleih.ch/canon-tokina-problems-vignette/#iLightbox[postimages]/null

I guess I will have to sell my beloved Tokina and go for another alternative, even though I read that tamron and sigma also have some issues with the 5d Mark IV. Sine I rent out cameras, I have to have a lens that works all the time in all modes and settings. 

Any idea for a good alternative in the same price range?


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 10, 2018)

christianmacek said:


> I have the same problem. Most the time the lens will not connect, if it does i have 4 dark corners. I have now turned off the eripheral illumination correction and it works (but not in all modes) and only if the lens can connect.
> 
> I have uploaded a sample image here (since I did`t figure out how to post photo in the forum: /null]https://kamera-verleih.ch/canon-tokina-problems-vignette/#iLightbox[postimages]/null
> 
> ...



Maybe a bit more expensive, but you can’t go wrong with the Canon 16-35 f4 L IS (unless you need f2.8). You should be able to find it used for a good price. It is actually that good, that it’s new price is one of the most reasonable L-lenses.


----------

